# California Water/Cancer alert



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

False Flag?

Best to be on the safe side if you live in the area, know your water source.

ARVIN, Calif. - In the Central Valley of California, hundreds of wells that provide water to a million people are tainted with a chemical that some experts say is one of the most powerful cancer-causing agents in the world.

The state is poised to take the first step Tuesday to regulate the substance - called 1,2,3, TCP - but test data compiled by an activist group show it's also been detected by utilities across the country.

Link: Cancer-Causing Chemical TCP Plagues California Drinking Water - NBC News


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Where is Erin Brockovich?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So this is where the former Flint Michigan officials ended up.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> *False Flag? *
> 
> Best to be on the safe side if you live in the area, know your water source.
> 
> ...


Do you mean this may be a false flag to make people use less water in Cali?


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> *False Flag? *
> 
> Best to be on the safe side if you live in the area, know your water source.
> 
> ...


Do you mean this may be a false flag to make people use less water in Cali?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

New World Order/Agenda 21?

What better way to cleanse the earth of over population than give the population cancer. 

Does this tinfoil hat make my butt look big?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Do you mean this may be a false flag to make people use less water in Cali?


Possible fronts could be many, less water usage would be minor, maybe more EPA funding and regulations and expansion, Devalue of real estate comes to mind. I doubt it is a false flag and nothing to play with...specifically when it comes to infants and children consuming the TCP.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Dupe post


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

God bless everyone.... It is very bad news indeed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Berkey Filters. That is all I'm gonna say.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some politician must own stock in a bottled water company, less tap, more bottled.

When will the San Andrea's fault wake up and create the IL DE Commiefornia???

Or the LA basin, or the Bay of LA???


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Berkey Filters. That is all I'm gonna say.


That is a solvent, the Berkey will do no good.

A still might do, if there is a good separation in the boiling points.

I am not too inclined about chemistry, so, ???

Best bet is to leave that state to the ********.

My timing for living there for almost a year, the 65 Watts riots, perfect timing.

Saw the light, was back here before Christmas.


----------

